Show HN: Communiroo – Single site for interacting with your app users - jpobst
======
jpobst
Author here.

Communiroo grew out of a need after I had created my first hobby mobile app. I
wanted a single place where users could file bugs, make suggestions, have
discussion forums, and get support. The only option I could find was to use a
myriad of different services like Bugzilla, UserVoice, Discourse, and ZenDesk.
That seemed like a lot of extra work for both me and my users.

Communiroo provides a single site and a single login for:

    
    
      - Bug Reports
      - Feature Suggestions
      - Discussion Forums
      - Questions (StackOverflow style)
      - Support Tickets
      

I thought others might find this useful for their apps and services, so I made
it into a service.

Communiroo runs on Microsoft's new ASP.NET Core, which has been a pleasure to
work with.

Would love some beta users and feedback!

